# Anyone Watch The Tea Party Television HD?



## Dante (Jun 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJGi110hIzQ]Ann Coulter is Supremely Stupid - YouTube[/ame]

Michele Bachmann, Ann Coulter Named As Witnesses In Tea Party Lawsuit 

what ever happened with all of this? the Tea Party was supposed to be soooooo popular it would have the "world's first HD provider of news about the Tea Party,"


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 20, 2012)

They already have fox, beck, and other extreme right propaganda outlets to spread their stupidity.


----------



## HomeInspect (Jun 20, 2012)

It's  funny how mindless Libs are so afraid of a group calling for smaller and more responsible government and spending. Members of the " party of government dependency"  can't handle much responsiblity for their own thoughts or actions, and need the government to do their thinking and thier spending for them.


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

HomeInspect said:


> It's  funny how mindless Libs are so afraid of a group calling for smaller and more responsible government and spending. Members of the " party of government dependency"  can't handle much responsiblity for their own thoughts or actions, and need the government to do their thinking and thier spending for them.



That's what their propaganda masters tell the mindless tea party sheep that they are for "less spending!" "pro constitution!" Though once in office they did the complete opposite with nearly all voting for the renewal of the huge government and anti-constitution patriot act, same goes for the vast majority of the GOP/tea party voting for the huge government and anti-freedom NDAA bill.

Not to mention the teabaggers/GOP refusing to cut any of their insane spending causing the nation's credit to be downgraded, proposing billions more in the already bloated military spending that we can't afford etc,...

The tea party is nothing but the radical right wing, lunatic fringe of the GOP, but you keep believing the lies that the tea party is about less government and spending, the Koch's and the other right wing puppet masters want you to


----------



## HomeInspect (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> > It's  funny how mindless Libs are so afraid of a group calling for smaller and more responsible government and spending. Members of the " party of government dependency"  can't handle much responsiblity for their own thoughts or actions, and need the government to do their thinking and thier spending for them.
> ...



That's not what the tea-party is about. If you ever had gone to a tea-party rally, you would know this. Your ignorance, and being naive, scares you


----------



## California Girl (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> > It's  funny how mindless Libs are so afraid of a group calling for smaller and more responsible government and spending. Members of the " party of government dependency"  can't handle much responsiblity for their own thoughts or actions, and need the government to do their thinking and thier spending for them.
> ...



Oh cool. A mindless Soros borg calling others mindless. That's funny. 

Stop your extremist hate!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

HomeInspect said:


> It's  funny how mindless Libs are so afraid of a group calling for smaller and more responsible government and spending. Members of the " party of government dependency"  can't handle much responsiblity for their own thoughts or actions, and need the government to do their thinking and thier spending for them.



They are afraid because with a smaller government they will lose their meal ticket and have to work  to survive.


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

HomeInspect said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > HomeInspect said:
> ...



I've seen plenty of the geezers crapping their pants, rednecks, and constant outbreaks of violence at their rallies to have a good idea of the teabaggers are about.

They lead you around with their lies of "less government!" "less spending!" but the _real _proof is in how they vote, and the tea party the fools obediently obeyed by voting in, did the complete opposite once in office by voting for huge government, huge spending, and anti-constitution.

Does it not bother you that the teabagger propaganda machine lied and played you for a fool?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Oh look - another left-winged kook-fringe whack job


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Your record is skipping, you need to get a new one...this one is a yawner anyway


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...




Thats horse shit I'm sure you have news reports of this? Because if their were 
"constant outbreaks of violence at their rallies" as you said it would be all oiver the news. So share some links.

No wait you must be talking about the OWS shitters rallies.


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > HomeInspect said:
> ...



Of course, I'm not a teabagger/RWNJ that just makes things up, take your pick,..

Fearing tea party violence, four Arizona Republicans resign | The Raw Story

Man with "Tea Party" flag charges Democratic rally - CBS News Video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muvYNVQCRxQ]Ed Schultz: Tea Party Violence is a Threat to Democracy - YouTube[/ame]

4 teabaggers part of a "patriot group" (aka home grown militia terrorist organization) planning terror attacks on america

Georgia militia members arrested, accused of plotting ricin attack - latimes.com


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLeGQr9TK6g]Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham&#39;s &#39;A Slut&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Dude is that the best you can do? After all you did say 



> I've seen plenty of the geezers crapping their pants, rednecks, and constant outbreaks of violence at their rallies to have a good idea of the teabaggers are about.



We all know that MSNBC is not a source to use when trying to make your point, They have been busted numerous times for editing videos to fit their agenda.

still waiting


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZSigyG-BZU]BARACK OBAMA STUPID QUOTES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Man, there must of been a call put out for all lefty nut jobs to come to this board..

Raw Story and Eddie Schultz..

What did we do to deserve this torture


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



LOL all you teabaggers can do is deflect and try to make up excuses, google "tim profitt" and you can take your pick of which article you want to read on how the teabaggers tackled a young woman and stomped on her head. I provided numerous examples of the violence and attempted terror attacks from the teabaggers, but you keep right on believing they are nothing but patriots for "less spending" and "less government"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Who in the fuck is deflecting when I say MSNBC is not a reliable source to use since they have been busted numerous times for editing a video to support their agenda means they lie. But of course you just proved how much of a liar that you are  when you continue to defend them. Still waiting liar.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



so TWO is numerous?
liberal twilight zone, music soon


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



look at his sources.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



I know, another troll to add to the long list..how sad


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> I know, another troll to add to the long list..how sad



At the rate he's going, he'll be wearing the "Red Badge of Honor" soon....


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL you right wingers are hysterical. Even with proof that you've been played for fools, you still don't care that your elected officials lied to you, violent outbreaks are common, a group of teabaggers were planning a terror attack on america,...that's all OK, as long as they have an (R) next to their name, I'll support them! Yeeeeeeeeeee ha!


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> LOL you right wingers are hysterical. Even with proof that you've been played for fools, you still don't care that your elected officials lied to you, violent outbreaks are common, a group of teabaggers were planning a terror attack on america,...that's all OK, as long as they have an (R) next to their name, I'll support them! Yeeeeeeeeeee ha!



Dear God, you're a fucking moron. 

Why don't you log off and enlist. Maybe 3 or 4 tours in one of Obama's illegal wars will make a man out of you, asswipe.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Another good candidate for Ignore


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Another good candidate for Ignore



I wonder whose sock he is


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> LOL you right wingers are hysterical. Even with proof that you've been played for fools, you still don't care that your elected officials lied to you, violent outbreaks are common, a group of teabaggers were planning a terror attack on america,...that's all OK, as long as they have an (R) next to their name, I'll support them! Yeeeeeeeeeee ha!



Something edited is not proof.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 21, 2012)

Dante said:


> Ann Coulter is Supremely Stupid - YouTube
> 
> Michele Bachmann, Ann Coulter Named As Witnesses In Tea Party Lawsuit
> 
> what ever happened with all of this? the Tea Party was supposed to be soooooo popular it would have the "world's first HD provider of news about the Tea Party,"



I am truly grateful the coffee was not brewed and I had taken a few sips before watching this video, otherwise, my screen would be covered with coffee expelled when I laughed at her foolishness.

That said, I don't believe Coulter is stupid, she has made lots of money by promoting herself to the niche of ignorant true believers on the right where she is able to militate without being questioned.  Of course her 'believe' system is built on a foundation of "it's all about me" and has little to do with reality.

Thanks for this post, I look forward to seeing her niche defend her.  I will need to be careful since the coffee is brewed.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter is Supremely Stupid - YouTube
> ...



well how lovely, calling people ignorant...that is something we all haven't heard before.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter is Supremely Stupid - YouTube
> ...




Hey asswipe- did you see my Obama video a few posts back in this thread? If you're in the mood for stupid - check it out, asslips.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I'm sure you have.


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter is Supremely Stupid - YouTube
> ...




I agree, until there is a cure for stupidity, people like man coulter will be around to feed the brainwashed sheep the ultra right wing lies they slobber over.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



The only violence I've seen at a TEA Party rally was in Ft Lauderdale when a car load of black youths rode by on the street and threw beer bottles into the crowd.

Perhaps you have the TEA Party and OWS confused?


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



let me guess, someone pee in your Wheaties?
or just not a great week for your dear leader has you all in a tizzy?
goodness


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...


looks to me that in your Man with "Tea Party" flag charges Democratic rally - CBS News Video link, the man with the megaphone struck the other man first, Lose!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2012)

It was pretty clear that the tpartiers are either a sham/front group or mindless rw drones when Rand Paul threw his support behind Robmoney (R) for Prez.


----------



## NLT (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Link or you are full of shit.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> It was pretty clear that the tpartiers are either a sham/front group or mindless rw drones when Rand Paul threw his support behind Robmoney (R) for Prez.



my dear dots, with this post one could accuse you of being a mindless drone or parrot.
cut us people some slack, eh?


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Link or you are full of shit.



Not just one, but 4 have already been posted 



Ernie S. said:


> looks to me that in your Man with "Tea Party" flag charges Democratic rally - CBS News Video link, the man with the megaphone struck the other man first, Lose!



Nope, the teabagger was trolling a peacefully democratic rally where he was yelling into the microphone and otherwise acting like a disrespectful dipshit, in typical teabagger fashion. From there he went into a full teabagger thug-out, charging the stage swinging at numerous individuals including the woman.
He was arrested and charged with assault.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Link or you are full of shit.
> ...


and edited source is not a valid source try again.


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



CBS is an "edited source?" You are out of your damn mind. You can keep pretending your beloved teabaggers are perfect little angels, but they are anything but. 
The video clearly shows the incident, and law enforcement did as well, which is why he was charged with assault.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

> was trolling a peacefully democratic rally where he was yelling into the microphone and otherwise acting like a disrespectful dipshit,



MY GAWD, the horror....................they should of strung that guy up..

good grief....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Dude you used MSNBC


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Look again, there are three separate links and a video,....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



ed shultz is MSNBC dumb ass.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



we need to remember, school is out for the summer....lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



I like watching ed for the laugh factor. The Wisconsin recall election was most entertaining to watch the blood flow to his head.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm still laughing over this..


> Nope, the teabagger was trolling a *peacefully democratic rally* where he was yelling into the microphone and otherwise acting like a disrespectful dipshit


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No shit dumb fuck, can't handle the truth that the teaparty is nothing but a bunch of brainwashed hicks, fueled by stupidity and violence, going as far as planning terror attacks on america? I'll be looking forward to what garbage you right wing idiots are going to deflect with next


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...




If you are using MSNBC you have no truth.
How many times has MSNBC fabricated their news?


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not any time that I am aware of, making up lies and spreading propaganda is the staple of fox and other right wing outlets.

Though here you go, I guess a google search is too hard  The exact same thing Ed accurately was reporting on of the teabaggers tackling a young woman, then stomping on her head

Rand Paul Supporter Tim Profitt Charged After Woman's Head Stepped on - Crimesider - CBS News


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



 the stupid tree took a big hit on you.


----------



## Dante (Jun 21, 2012)

Dante said:


> Ann Coulter is Supremely Stupid - YouTube
> 
> Michele Bachmann, Ann Coulter Named As Witnesses In Tea Party Lawsuit
> 
> what ever happened with all of this? the Tea Party was supposed to be soooooo popular it would have the "world's first HD provider of news about the Tea Party,"



*WTF happened when I was away?*


----------



## Dante (Jun 21, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter is Supremely Stupid - YouTube
> ...



struck a nerve with this one. must have been the _irrelevant and fading_ nerve


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2012)

Dante said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Ann Coulter doesn't represent my views. Rush Limbaugh doesn't represent my views. Glenn Beck doesn't represent my views. Sean Hannity doesn't represent my views. Conservatives think for themselves despite your shameful willingness to box them up and package them as our views. Obviously they say plenty of things we agree with and that is why they are so successful. And frankly at least they're out there not misrepresenting themselves unlike the liberal condescending media that is operating under the guise of being "impartial." LMAO. Dude__ that cat is out of the bag. Interactive media has shamed them once and for all.


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ann Coulter doesn't represent my views. Rush Limbaugh doesn't represent my views. Glenn Beck doesn't represent my views. Sean Hannity doesn't represent my views. *Conservatives think for themselves despite your shameful willingness to box them up and package them as our views.*



That's an effen' joke. The GOP are easily misled sheep that just obey what their propaganda masters tell them. That's why you see no one on the left even close to the levels like Beck, Limbaugh, Coulter or Hannity. Those on the left like to get their information from numerous sources, and come up with their own conclusions. 
Those on the right are too lazy or don't have the intelligence to do this, so they just let their propaganda masters do the "hard" work for them, and they just obey what they are told, and parrot it without question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 22, 2012)

> > Black_Label said:
> >
> >
> > > TheGreatGatsby said:
> > ...


----------



## copsnrobbers (Jun 22, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > HomeInspect said:
> ...



He's on the tit.. he'll say anything to keep the check coming. Hey buddy, We got news for ya!


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 22, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter doesn't represent my views. Rush Limbaugh doesn't represent my views. Glenn Beck doesn't represent my views. Sean Hannity doesn't represent my views. *Conservatives think for themselves despite your shameful willingness to box them up and package them as our views.*
> ...



good grief, speaking of a parrot...
guess how many time we've heard this same shit BEFORE you decided to grace us with your presence, joining just THIS MONTH..
you are a good little useful tool for the Progressive party though


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kinda funny, Coulter is funny in the youtube, she reminds me of an immature child who is wrong about something, but not mature enough to admit their mistake. The case is off the wall. It reminds me of the usual conservative issues - much ado about nothing. Conservatives, I realize this is not a politically correct question, but doesn't the stupidity of your party and ideology ever bother you?  http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/226685-america-the-stupid.html

Bachmann, Coulter Named As Witnesses In Suit Over Alleged Tea Party TV Scam | TPMMuckraker


----------



## HomeInspect (Jun 22, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > HomeInspect said:
> ...



ignorance is bliss  LOL  seems that the Keith Olbermann's of the world give the mindless fuel for their ingnorance


----------



## Dante (Jun 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


then stop quoting their talking points.


----------



## HomeInspect (Jun 22, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



What makes you think that? A couple of knuckle heads in the crowd? Let's compare the hundred's of "permit pulled" tea-parties with thousands gathering in most states in this country, to the OWS crowd. Care to compre the violence? arrests? the destructuon? the cost?  99% of the tea party followers are true law abiding people who want smaller and more responisble government. It's a shame the OWS crowds who call themselves the "99%" couldn't act the same way.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> [...]
> The tea party is nothing but the radical right wing, lunatic fringe of the GOP, but you keep believing the lies that the tea party is about less government and spending, the Koch's and the other right wing puppet masters want you to



You didn't tell us who the TP is, but you did tell us a lot about who you are, and it's nothing to be proud of.  And, Hey! Pull your head out of your ass!


----------



## Dante (Jun 25, 2012)

American Horse said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



idiot!  People who walk door to door and actually speak to people without scaring them, find out normal people are sick and tired of Tea Party bullshit..

"I walk precincts door to door and people tell me...They see partisan politics as paralyzing the governing process. They see no movement or communication. They're frustrated and fed up."  California GOP sinking into third-party status - latimes.com


----------



## Intense (Jun 25, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> They already have fox, beck, and other extreme right propaganda outlets to spread their stupidity.



Yep, the Rights to Life, Liberty, The Pursuit of Happiness, The Right to Your Own Property, to Witness, to Voice, to decide for Yourself, are so Yesterday. Totally stupid. ..... Not. What other talents do you have besides manipulating others, and distorting reality?


----------



## Dante (Jun 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > They already have fox, beck, and other extreme right propaganda outlets to spread their stupidity.
> ...



I don't recognize some of those rights in the text.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 26, 2012)

Dante said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



California is the most unrepresentative, and most peer presssure oppressed, and out of sync state in the country.  Your link is a statement from a man, McPherson, (a "republican") who seeks approval from those "affected" and out of sync with the rest of the country Californians, where otherwise "normal" people go-a-along-to-get-along.  (everybody knows that but liberal Californians) Your use of the word "idiot" illustrates an attempt at that oppressive peer pressure, but Dante, I'm not a Californian, and I don't cow-tow to your bs.

Just relax, go find your meds, and see what happens in November; it's just 133-days to that moment of truth.  I suspect you'll show even more hysteria then, than you do now.


FYI
"Hysteria - definition; Hysteria, in its colloquial use, describes unmanageable emotional excesses. People who are "hysterical" often lose self-control due to an overwhelming fear ...


----------



## Dante (Jun 26, 2012)

American Horse said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



You a Pedant? Who knew? 

Dante is not a Californian. He's a recent transplant. Dante was a Democrat, and like McPherson he found party politics in his home state (MA) oppressive, because nitwit ideological purists were taking over.

You are a prime example of what is wrong with the political world today -- too many pseudo-intellects shouting about things they have a very poor grasp of.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 26, 2012)

Dante said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



It looks like I got a little too close to the truth.  

My comment was to Black_Label, btw, and my rudeness about what to do with his head was directed at his offensive AV ... in case there be confusion.
And what's with referring to yourself in the third person?

But whether or not your California residency is recent, you fit right in with your arrogance: that only you understand democracy and that ordinary people should just shut up.  Just like in Massachusetts, people are waking up and getting their heads screwed on straight again; never mind California.  For now, at least, its lost.

As I said, the moment of truth is almost upon us.  I assume we'll both still be here in its aftermath.


----------



## Dante (Jun 26, 2012)

American Horse said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Ordinary people can't tell you the name of the current Secretary of States, even though she is as famous as it gets.

Fuck, ordinary people. Ordinary people could never have written the Declaration of Independence and the US Constitution.

get IT?


----------



## Dante (Jun 26, 2012)

American Horse said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...





Horse sends me a negative comment saying he feels sorry for me.  He says I'm limited to expressing myself childishly. I guess his insults about people and California and Mass, are as adult as it gets in wingnut land.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Why didn't you, in the interest of full disclosure, mention that I didn't initiate contact with that PM?

I merely responded to a neg rep from you (regarding my post that I got a liittle too close to the truth), mentioning that I feel sorry for your childishness. ...
When you drag PM's out in the public, exert yourself  a little more and do it with full honesty.

EDIT:  I hold to my estimate: it's children that lash out hysterically with neg reps.


----------



## Dante (Jun 27, 2012)

Stop taking yourself so seriously. Nobody else does.


----------



## Dante (Jun 27, 2012)

American Horse said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Stop taking yourself so seriously. Nobody else does.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Have you stopped talking about yourself in third person form? I see that you are back on the meds.


----------



## Dante (Jun 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Have you stopped talking about yourself in third person form? I see that you are back on the meds.








regards, Dante


----------



## American Horse (Jun 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


You're the one that perpetrated a lie;  YOU WANT THE TRUTH?


----------



## Dante (Jun 27, 2012)

American Horse said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Horse-shit


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 3, 2012)

The liberals always trash Tea Party talk. It's their favorite thing to do. Tea Party T.V. will have a target on it for a liberal trashing.

I started a group on Freedom Works to get the message out about how illegal aliens getting home loans crashed the economy. My group was getting attacked viciously on Freedom Works by illegal immigrants and liberals.

Marie Gray has a band of about 14 liberals that will run anyone off Freedom Works that post topics in their groups that are not acceptable to the liberal tone. 

There's lots of illegal immigrants that use the race card to turn the issue around.

These people posting on my Freedom Works group are posing as Tea Party conservatives. They are "Fake" Tea Partiers trying to steer general conservative concerns away from illegal immigration and everything that's bad about illegal immigration. 

I'm wondering about this Dick Armey and Freedom works president Matt Kibbe. Freedom Connector isn't a Tea Party web site anymore. It's a liberal nightmare of speech surpression and kick you in the teeth if you post something they don't like. 

My Freedom Connector group was attacked for no reason by Marie Gray as a group member then shut down by Marie Gray as an admin. and they were all defending illegal immigrants and president Obama.

There are still alot of Tea Party people using Freedom Connector under the notion Freedom Connector is a Tea Party site but Freedom Connector is absolutely not a Tea Party web site anymore and it's being run by liberals trying to change the Tea Party message. 

This is a conspiracy against the Tea Party movement and Dick Armey plus Matt Kibbe are at the heart of it. A total joke!


----------



## Dante (Jul 3, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> The liberals always trash Tea Party talk. It's their favorite thing to do. Tea Party T.V. will have a target on it for a liberal trashing.
> 
> I started a group on Freedom Works to get the message out about how illegal aliens getting home loans crashed the economy. My group was getting attacked viciously on Freedom Works by illegal immigrants and liberals.
> 
> ...



  Welcome. There's a Conspiracy Message Board right here @ USMB. Look for it. The secret password is 'Barry' 

you'll fit right in.


----------

